# Looking for a good school/instructor



## WollyAjnin (Aug 3, 2015)

Finally have time and money to pursue some form of martial art.  Based off the research i have done a good instructor is extremely important.  So I'm trying to find a good instructor in my area.  Style isn't really important to me.  Interested in mma, self defense, and Chinese styles if i had to choose however.  I'm in the north eastern part of central Ohio, close to Columbus.  Thanks for any suggestions,  looking forward to finally being able to try this.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 3, 2015)

A good teacher is partially subjective, just go do a trial somewhere and see if it clicks, if not try somewhere else until it does.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 3, 2015)

If you are interested in self defense then find a practical Chinese fighting style that conditions your body, your strength, and your mind. Martial arts self-defense only works if your body and mind are conditioned to do it.  It's no different than any sport where athletes train and condition their body and mind so that they can perform when game time comes.  A martial arts school that doesn't do proper conditioning will just be a waste of time it will get you hurt in a real fight.  Take note of how the instructor teaches the classes and the exercises that they do. Ask the current students what types of conditioning do they do to strengthen forearms, shins, and fingers. Any student that has been there for at least 6 months should be able to answer that question with no problem.  As about the type of sparring that they do.  If they say point sparring then run away.

Many Chinese fighting styles are brutal which makes it a great self-defense if you don't mind breaking your attacker's bone, punching them in the groin, or damaging their eyes. If there's a Jow Ga Kung Fu school then definitely try them out. Jow Ga is a very practical fighting style, it's not as fancy and it's straight to the point in terms of self-defense.


----------



## Mephisto (Aug 3, 2015)

Check out this place, 
Central Kickboxing and Arnis - CKA-Filipino Martial Arts Central Ohio


----------



## tigercrane (Aug 12, 2015)

When it comes to choosing a Chinese martial art school, it is important to consider lineage to which your instructor belongs.

Based on your approximate location, there is one reputable martial arts school with great lineage in style called Baji Quan (Pachi Chuan) and Tanglang that has master Tony Yang who is a direct disciple of Master Su, a surviving master of Pachi Chuan Tanglang (Mantis) whose lineage goes back to Li Shu Wen, a famous and undefeated master of Northern China.

This school is Wu Tang Center located in Acron, OH

Here is their website: Wu Tang Center for Martial Arts


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 12, 2015)

tigercrane said:


> When it comes to choosing a Chinese martial art school, it is important to consider lineage to which your instructor belongs.


I agree.  This is a really big in Chinese martial arts.  They'll make you learn the lineage and it's like having a history class mixed with "grandpa's stories"


----------



## tigercrane (Aug 12, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> I agree.  This is a really big in Chinese martial arts.  They'll make you learn the lineage and it's like having a history class mixed with "grandpa's stories"



Haha, who does not like "Grandpa's stories"? 

Actually, Baji sifus are hard to find. This is one powerful long fist style that I'd be very keen to learn.


----------



## WollyAjnin (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and advice

Akron is about an hour and half from me. A bit to far otherwise I'd check it out. Thanks though

Visited a school today, master mollicas Kung fu.  It was an open gym tonight so he said I could visit. He greeted me as soon as I entered the door. We hit it off right away. He went over everything breefly, what he teaches, history, ect. Seems like a good school/instructor. The students in there at the time all seemed experienced and friendly, A pleasant atmosphere. Tell me what you guys think (he has a website). I like the vibe of the dojo and again hit it off well with the instructor. He said to visit again on Monday and can participate if I liked, I plan on doing so. It's a monthly fee of 90 dollars for 2 classes with a 3rd if wanted on Saturdays, plus two open gyms a week l. Again let me know still a nooby on this subject lol. Thanks


----------



## tigercrane (Aug 14, 2015)

WollyAjnin said:


> Thanks for the replies and advice
> 
> Akron is about an hour and half from me. A bit to far otherwise I'd check it out. Thanks though
> 
> Visited a school today, master mollicas Kung fu.  It was an open gym tonight so he said I could visit. He greeted me as soon as I entered the door. We hit it off right away. He went over everything breefly, what he teaches, history, ect. Seems like a good school/instructor. The students in there at the time all seemed experienced and friendly, A pleasant atmosphere. Tell me what you guys think (he has a website). I like the vibe of the dojo and again hit it off well with the instructor. He said to visit again on Monday and can participate if I liked, I plan on doing so. It's a monthly fee of 90 dollars for 2 classes with a 3rd if wanted on Saturdays, plus two open gyms a week l. Again let me know still a nooby on this subject lol. Thanks



Which style is taught? Just curious..


----------



## WollyAjnin (Aug 15, 2015)

The website says shaolin tiger system. I forget the legitimate name lol. That's what he mainly teaches. He also teaches shuai-chaio and some other stuff.


----------



## Brian King (Aug 17, 2015)

Great that you visited the school and yes try it out if invited. I would suggest trying out at least three schools and then picking the one you like best. The instructor and students as well as style should influence your decision. Only know enough about CMA to get myself in trouble so cannot comment on these styles or instructor. Good luck on your search and journey!

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 17, 2015)

Not CMA but look up Dan McConnel in Columbus.  He teaches Aikido and especially the Fillipino Martial Arts.  Good guy, good teacher by all accounts!


----------



## Brian King (Aug 18, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Not CMA but look up Dan McConnel in Columbus.  He teaches Aikido and especially the Fillipino Martial Arts.  Good guy, good teacher by all accounts!



Think I worked a bit with Mr. McConnel during one of Kelly Worden's week long events (Water and Steel) a bunch of years ago. If so, very good practitioner, very solid and a good guy. A natural instructor. I would look him up if I lived in the area. Good recommendation Brian VanCise. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## lklawson (Aug 18, 2015)

Andrew Green said:


> A good teacher is partially subjective, just go do a trial somewhere and see if it clicks, if not try somewhere else until it does.


Go see my friend Ken Pfrenger.  He's in your neck of the woods, it looks like.  Over in Kinsman, near Pymatuning.

Ken Pfrenger Facebook

He's trained a couple of amateur MMA fighters. One decided to become an LEO.  Tall guy.  Fights really well.

Ken's the only person in that area of the country who is authorized by James Loriega to teach Navaja.  He's also known for pre-Marquis boxing, old school wrestling, Irish stick, some Sombo, and a bunch of other fight'n stuff (including original research into Gaelic Axe and Carpathian Mountain Ax fighting)

He's where I got my first taste of Olde School Pugilism.  Trust me on this.  Go visit him.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 19, 2015)

WollyAjnin said:


> Thanks for the replies and advice
> 
> Akron is about an hour and half from me. A bit to far otherwise I'd check it out. Thanks though
> 
> Visited a school today, master mollicas Kung fu.  It was an open gym tonight so he said I could visit. He greeted me as soon as I entered the door. We hit it off right away. He went over everything breefly, what he teaches, history, ect. Seems like a good school/instructor. The students in there at the time all seemed experienced and friendly, A pleasant atmosphere. Tell me what you guys think (he has a website). I like the vibe of the dojo and again hit it off well with the instructor. He said to visit again on Monday and can participate if I liked, I plan on doing so. It's a monthly fee of 90 dollars for 2 classes with a 3rd if wanted on Saturdays, plus two open gyms a week l. Again let me know still a nooby on this subject lol. Thanks



That school has been around for awhile, so they must be doing something right. Central Ohio as a whole is leaning more towards Bjj/MMA these days, and I know that a lot of Karate, TKD, and Kung Fu schools from my youth went out of business. Almost every MA school in the area seems to be either one of those. At least that's the perception last time I visited. I will say that 90 a month for 2 classes a week is a bit more on the expensive side. But if the guy is offering good instruction, and you enjoy it, then knock yourself out.

If you're still interested in MMA/Bjj, Relson Gracie JJ is up in Westerville. Its $130 a month, and you can train just about every day.


----------



## lklawson (Aug 19, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> Central Ohio as a whole is leaning more towards Bjj/MMA these days, and I know that a lot of Karate, TKD, and Kung Fu schools from my youth went out of business. Almost every MA school in the area seems to be either one of those. At least that's the perception last time I visited.


Judo schools in Dayton, Troy, and Piqua. Huber Heights has a Silat school that's good a decent Judo school, a Karate school or two, Benny Meng's teaching Wing Chun, TKD, and Tai Chi,  TKD at the Y, and there are some other MA schools..  Some other Karate & TKD schools too in the general area.  Used to be a TSD school in Tipp City but I haven't looked for it in a while.

Dayton also had a Fencing Salle that's currently looking for a new home.  Hoping to reopen next month, I believe.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 19, 2015)

lklawson said:


> Judo schools in Dayton, Troy, and Piqua. Huber Heights has a Silat school that's good a decent Judo school, a Karate school or two, Benny Meng's teaching Wing Chun, TKD, and Tai Chi,  TKD at the Y, and there are some other MA schools..  Some other Karate & TKD schools too in the general area.  Used to be a TSD school in Tipp City but I haven't looked for it in a while.
> 
> Dayton also had a Fencing Salle that's currently looking for a new home.  Hoping to reopen next month, I believe.
> 
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, the OP is in Columbus. Dayton, Troy, Piqua, and Huber heights are all over an hour away from the Columbus area.

I know some people do commute over an hour to their MA school of choice, but I don't think the OP would be willing to do that. Especially when there are some very good schools in the Columbus area.


----------



## lklawson (Aug 19, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the OP is in Columbus. Dayton, Troy, Piqua, and Huber heights are all over an hour away from the Columbus area.
> 
> I know some people do commute over an hour to their MA school of choice, but I don't think the OP would be willing to do that. Especially when there are some very good schools in the Columbus area.


You are correct, the OP stated that he was in the Columbus side, and implied that he was on the NE side of that, which is why I directed him to my friend Ken, who I believe is closer to him.

My response about Dayton &tc., was actually directed to you and was in reference to the statement you made that your perception was that Ohio is becoming a martial arts monoculture of MMA.  It was just to reassure you that there are still plenty of other options, at lest here in my corner of Ohio.

I also failed to mention a number of Aikido options more or less local  to my corner as well.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 19, 2015)

lklawson said:


> You are correct, the OP stated that he was in the Columbus side, and implied that he was on the NE side of that, which is why I directed him to my friend Ken, who I believe is closer to him.
> 
> My response about Dayton &tc., was actually directed to you and was in reference to the statement you made that your perception was that Ohio is becoming a martial arts monoculture of MMA.  It was just to reassure you that there are still plenty of other options, at lest here in my corner of Ohio.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was just talking about Central Ohio, which pretty much means Columbus and its surrounding suburbs. Dayton is in Western Ohio, and very close to the Indiana border. Huber Heights is in east of Dayton and Troy is north of Dayton. None of those would be considered "Central Ohio".

I grew up in Columbus, and it was full of Karate and Kung Fu schools in my youth. MMA and Bjj are now the dominant MAs in the city by a wide margin. Something that simply wasn't the case 10-15 years ago. Master Mollica's is one of the few remaining Kung Fu schools in the area.


----------



## lklawson (Aug 20, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> Yeah, I was just talking about Central Ohio, which pretty much means Columbus and its surrounding suburbs. Dayton is in Western Ohio, and very close to the Indiana border.


About 45 min. actual drive time, more or less.  Pretty close.



> Huber Heights is in east of Dayton


It's basically a suburb of Dayton.  15 min. North from downdown on I75 and 2 min. East on I70.  675, which skirts the East side of Dayton, actually comes out farther East of Huber Heights. 



> and Troy is north of Dayton.


Just about 15 min. North on I75.  I live in Huber and the Judo club is in the Troy YMCA.  Door-to-door drive time is less than half an hour, including surface streets and pulling the car out of the driveway.  



> None of those would be considered "Central Ohio".


Stipulated.



> I grew up in Columbus, and it was full of Karate and Kung Fu schools in my youth. MMA and Bjj are now the dominant MAs in the city by a wide margin. Something that simply wasn't the case 10-15 years ago. Master Mollica's is one of the few remaining Kung Fu schools in the area.


I'm pretty sure Moe Stevens is still teaching Tomiki Aikido (and wrestling) just a few min. South of Columbus.  Can't say for certain, though.  Been a decade since I had any contact with him.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 21, 2015)

lklawson said:


> About 45 min. actual drive time, more or less.  Pretty close.



Google says 1 hr and 8 minutes, and from personal experience that's about the time it took me to get to Dayton from Columbus. Considering he'd be driving on I-70 during rush hour, it could be considerably more than that.

The point is that I was talking about Central Ohio, not all of Ohio. 



> I'm pretty sure Moe Stevens is still teaching Tomiki Aikido (and wrestling) just a few min. South of Columbus.  Can't say for certain, though.  Been a decade since I had any contact with him.



I said Kung Fu and Karate. The Aikido schools in the area have been pretty resilient to the MMA rise in the area. Probably because they always attracted an older demographic who wouldn't be comfortable in a Bjj/MMA gym.


----------



## lklawson (Aug 21, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> Google says 1 hr and 8 minutes, and from personal experience that's about the time it took me to get to Dayton from Columbus. Considering he'd be driving on I-70 during rush hour, it could be considerably more than that.


About 45 min. from Indiana.  You wrote, "Dayton is in Western Ohio, and very close to the Indiana border." and I was agreeing that, of Ohio's major cities, it's probably the closest to Indiana.  



> The point is that I was talking about Central Ohio, not all of Ohio.


Again, stipulated.  



> I said Kung Fu and Karate. The Aikido schools in the area have been pretty resilient to the MMA rise in the area. Probably because they always attracted an older demographic who wouldn't be comfortable in a Bjj/MMA gym.


Fair enough.  I tend to roll together most Asian Martial Arts (except Judo for obvious reasons) when discussing the subject of popularity against MMA because it's been my experience that the majority of them rise and fall on the same tide.  But I agree that there's only so far that generalities can be expanded.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 21, 2015)

You might try Columbus Bando.


----------

